# Circuito conmutador



## vane_arg (Mar 1, 2007)

Hola.. quisiera algún consejo sobre cómo se podría hacer algún circuito que tenga un pulsador y una salida que cambie de estado al presionarse el pulsador, y que empiece en 0 cuando se le conecte la energía. No se si se podrá hacer con un 555 o un flip-flop.. supongo que tiene que ser bastante simple aunque ni idea de cómo hacerlo..
Si se pudiera hacer con componentes baratos como transistores solamente, mejor..
Desde ya gracias..


----------



## tole (Mar 3, 2007)

Este comuntador 

Este circutio activa y desactiva un relé, que a su vez puede controlar cualquier otro artefacto eléctrico como una lámpara o un motor, con el simple contacto de nuestra mano en una placa metálica. El funcinamiento de este circuito está basado en la capacidad propia del ser humano.
  T1 detecta el contacto con la placa y genera una señal. Esta señal es amplificada por T2 y T3 para obtener una corriente adecuada para manejar el relé. 


Resistencias


R1=10MW 1/2W 
R2=56kW 1/2W 
R3=100kW 1/2W 
R4=470W 1/2W 

Capacitores

C1=10 mF 16V electrolítico 
Semiconductores

T1=HEP 801 
T2=BC547 
T3=BC557 

RL1=Relé con tensión de control de 12V.


----------



## vane_arg (Mar 4, 2007)

Gracias.. de todos modos ya le había encontrado la solución y lo hice con un flip-flop jk y un 555 para evitar el rebote del pulsador.


----------



## Trinquete (Mar 4, 2007)

Hola tole:
Nó me gusta poner pegas ,pero al esquema le falta un diodo en paralelo al relé,para protejer al transistor de la fuerza contraelectromotril que provoca  el relé al desconectarse.
Un saludo.


----------



## jezzuzz (Feb 7, 2010)

oiigan soy nuevo en el foro y tengo q*UE* hacer como una especie de conmutador pero el chiste de esto es q*UE* es como si fuera un diagrama de arbol con leds me entienden y por ejemplo tengo q*UE* especificar que led es que va a encender primero y a cual va dirigida la señal pero p*UE*s obviamente en su paso debe encender los leds que esten en el camino entre el led que elijo de entrada y el de salida es como si le escogiera de cual led empieza y a cual va y me fueran encendiendo los leds por los que el camino entre uno es mas corto pense en hacerlo con un multiplexor pero no se aun como hacer que me enciendan los leds que seran el camino entre el que es el inicio y final no se si me explico


----------

